

Without $20 million more, the search for planets like Earth may get derailed. - alexismadrigal
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/09/nasas-planet-hunter-needs-money-to-keep-searching-for-earths-twins/245712/

======
linuxhansl
Let's save these $20m to give Americans a well deserved tax cut of $0.06 per
head

